# Passing time...



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

Bla Bla Bla here's some fish pics LOL....all these fish come from a one mile stretch of bottom..inside of a pass. kept going back but i normally dont go back to the same spot right away..this was the only place that seemed to have any flounder.the sheep head came from the sheep head spot not the pass...all three nights of incoming tide.. bla bla bla ...gig on


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Dang Bill, another great night. Went last night to the pass myself, just not the same results. Saw alot of shorts. Redfish everywhere. Found 12 solid fish. Incoming tide is your friend. How you liking your cosson gigg?


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

Now those are fun nights! Good job Bill


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

edit


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

Jim Cosson gigs are the best ever,, titanium gigs are best for the flounder in my opinion and i like the stainless for the sheep heads they don't stand a chance with that gig...absolutely right with the incoming tide...


----------



## darsinika (Apr 18, 2010)

*Help*

i am new to gigging, i only went to shoreline park, i have a feeling i do not have much of a clue except for YOU TUBE. any wisdom will be used wisely.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Billy, nice mess of fish! You findin' the sheepsheads around pilings and vertical structure, or am i imaginin' wrong? :thumbsup:


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

most of my sheep head come out of the grass. and rocks and trees that have fallen into the water.and some docks..


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I think you might stand a chance of being the first person in history to wear out a Cosson gig.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

That's a great haul of flatties.


----------

